# 3.0 ATX und 12VHPWR Netzteile



## be quiet! Support (29. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hier wollte ich euch gerne mal ein paar Information zukommen lassen die ich ab sofort kommunizieren kann:

be quiet! wird im Oktober ein Kabel von 2x 12-Pin auf 1x 12VHPWR zum Verkauf anbieten
be quiet! empfiehlt alle aktuellen Netzteile ab 850W für die RTX 4090 und alle Netzteile ab 750W für die RTX 4080 (mit 16GB oder 12GB). Dies schließt alle Netzteile der Pure Power 11, Pure Power 11 CM und System Power 9 Serie aus.
Dark Power 13 und Dark Power Pro 13 befinden sich in Entwicklung und unterstützen ATX 3.0. Das Dark Power 13 wird voraussichtlich Anfang 2023 erscheinen, das Dark Power Pro 13 etwas später.
Weitere Netzteilserien von be quiet! werden überarbeitet und für den ATX-3.0-Standard angepasst.
Dark Power 13 und Dark Power Pro 13 Prototypen werden ab dem 12. Oktober auch in einigen RTX 4090 Tests zu sehen sein.

Mehr Informationen sind hier zu finden:
Inside beQuiet!


VG

Marco


----------



## Shinna (29. September 2022)

Danke für die Information und Offenheit. Auch in Hinblick auf die PurePower bzw. SystemPower Serien.


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. September 2022)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> be quiet! wird im Oktober ein Kabel von 2x 8-Pin auf 1x 12VHPWR zum Verkauf anbieten


Müsste es nicht eigentlich 2x 12-Pin auf 1x 12VHPWR sein, wenn es direkt vom Netzteil aus geht? Mein Dark Power 12 850W hat auf jeden Fall 12-Pin PCIe-Ports!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. September 2022)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht eigentlich 2x 12-Pin auf 1x 12VHPWR sein, wenn es direkt vom Netzteil aus geht? Mein Dark Power 12 850W hat auf jeden Fall 12-Pin PCIe-Ports!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast vollkommen Recht das die Bezeichnung Irreführend ist. Ich passe das entsprechend an.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2022)

Ab wann kommenden Netzteile auf den Markt, die die den neuen Standard erfüllen?
Ist mit einem Refresh der Dark Power und Straight Power Modelle zu rechnen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. September 2022)

Wie gesagt: Dark Power 13 im Frühjahr.
Straight Power (12?) dann später im Jahr.


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Oktober 2022)

Das 12VHPWR Kabel ist ab sofort unter der Artikelnummer BC072 verfügbar.


Dieses wird frei über die Distribution vertrieben und kann bei einem unser Händler erworben werden.


Weitere Informationen ebenfalls auf der Artikelseite unser Website:

https://www.bequiet.com/de/accessories/3959

Tatsächlich ist der Bestand aus dem Ersatzteilshop schon restlos ausverkauft.....


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. Oktober 2022)

Da es aktuell viele Diskussion über unser 12VHPWR ADAPTER Kabel und dem Grafikkarten beiliegendem NVIDIA Adapter gibt, würde ich gerne einmal offiziell Stellungnahme nehmen wollen, um weitere Unklarheiten aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Also Fakt ist, dass die Adapter von NVIDIA zu schmoren/schmelzen/abrauchen der Stecker geführt haben.

Dies sollte jedem aktuell bekannt sein.
Die technischen Gründe, warum dies so ist, sind uns allerdings nicht bekannt.

Wir können aber mit Sicherheit sagen, dass unsere Kabel davon NICHT betroffen sind.

Oft kam es zu Meldungen und Fragen, wie der Biegungsgrad unser Kabel ist, ob unsere Kabel auch schmelzen oder sonstiges.
Weiterhin wurde davon berichtet, dass sich Pins innerhalb des Steckers lösten, wenn man unser Kabel in einen bestimmten Biegeradius bringt.

Folgendes würde ich an der Stelle gerne einmal zusammen fassen:

Uns ist bis heute nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt, bei denen unser Kabel angefangen hat zu schmelzen oder sonstiges. Dies ist unteranderem auch dem Querschnitt (16 AWG) zu danken.
Da die Kabel bei Auslieferung immer noch sehr steif/starr sind, empfehlen wir die Kabel das erste mal etwas langsam zu knicken, dabei ist auch drauf zu achten, dass der Biegeradius von 90 Grad nicht überschritten wird.
Des Weiteren wäre die Biegung ca. 30 – 35mm nach/hinter dem Stecker ratsam.
Aktuell werden keine angewinkelten Stecker/Adapter (90 Grad) auf den Markt bringen, und ist für die Zukunft auch nicht geplant.

Aktuell ist es auch so, dass die Kabel leider im Handel etwas „schwierig“ zu bekommen sind.
Dies hat den Hintergrund der hohen Nachfrage der Kabel.

Wir können an dieser Stelle zur Zeit nur um etwas Geduld bitten.
Aktuell haben wir diese Kabel leider auch nicht lagernd, sonst würden wir euch diese Kabel gerne zum Verkauf über unseren Ersatzteilshop zur Verfügung stellen.


12VHPWR ADAPTER Kabel:
https://shop.bequiet.com/de/product/BC072

Ersatzteilshop:
https://www.bequiet.com/de/spareparts

Hinweis: Beachtet bitte, dass dieser Ersatzteilshop aktuell nur in Deutschland online ist.
Dieser wird in kommender Zukunft sicher auch auf weitere Länder ausgebaut.


Es häufen sich auch aktuell die Nachfragen, ob gewisse alte Netzteilserien mit dem 12VHPWR ADAPTER Kabel kompatibel und verwendbar sind. (Dark Power Pro 11, Power Zone etc.)
Offiziell konnten wir dies noch nicht testen, allerdings sollte dies technisch Möglich sein, wenn man dabei auf die Lastenverteilung der Karte, auf das Netzteil achtet.

Thema Railsplitting.

Wie die Rails (einzelnen 12V Leitungen) bei den jeweiligen Netzteilen aufgesplittet sind und wie hoch ihr die einzelnen 12V Schienen belasten könnt (maximale Ampere), finden Ihr im jeweiligen Handbuch eures Netzteils.

Weitere Informationen zu unserem Kabel und die Verwendung unserer Netzteile findet ihr auch unter folgendem Link:
https://www.bequiet.com/de/insidebequiet/32

Sollten es dazu noch Fragen geben, einfach raus damit!

VG

Steffen


----------



## be quiet! Support (9. November 2022)

Hallo,

da es in letzter Zeit immer wieder Meldungen zu rausrutschenden Pins in unseren Kabeln/Steckern gab, möchte ich euch folgenden Hinweis anhand eines Bildes noch einmal verdeutlichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies wird in Zukunft auch auf den Verpackungen unsere Kabel versehen sein, damit in Zukunft hoffentlich keine Pins mehr aus den Steckern rutschen.
Die auf dem Bild beschriebene Erläuterung der Biegung des Kabels, wurde von uns auch ausgibig getestet .

Wir konnten kein lösen der Pins feststellen.

VG


Steffen


----------

